# Will the son look like his dad?



## Littlevohn (Mar 4, 2014)

I bought an Apollo buckling a couple weeks ago thinking he wasn't gonna get to big... It turns out his mom was 2 and a half feet and his dad was 3 and a half. So will it even out or will he be that tall. Here's a pic of dad






I'll post mom and him later


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It's hard to say at this point...but I'm guessing he'll be close to his dad's size. Of course feed and health also play a big part in their growth, not just genetics.


----------



## Littlevohn (Mar 4, 2014)

Here is mom and baby


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You never know, he will have to grow up to see.

With proper feed, worming and cocci prevention, he will do well.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Generally, a buckling will grow taller than his dam if he's been fed and cared for properly. Most bucks are naturally larger than does, but you just never know until they're grown.


----------

